# Duathlon Beginner Times



## fee134 (9 May 2015)

Hi there,

I am keen to do my first duathlon this year and would appreciate some advice as to realistic targets. I'm looking at a sprint duathlon 5k run - 20k cycle - 5k run.

I'm reasonably fit and have a good couple of months to train and wonder if anyone can suggest what reasonable times would be?

I'm not out to win but I would like a challenge, and having target times would help with my training! I can run and cycle these distances already so need something to work for (and I don't want to be last...!)

I know it depends on many factors but an idea of what is a good time for my first duathlon would be appreciated!


----------



## peanut_85 (9 May 2015)

I'm thinking of doing a olympic length duathlon, 10k, 40k, 5k, and would be interested in times for that as well. Perhaps I'm being a bit silly but would be a bit embarrassed finishing last!


----------



## learner1 (18 Nov 2021)

fee134 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am keen to do my first duathlon this year and would appreciate some advice as to realistic targets. I'm looking at a sprint duathlon 5k run - 20k cycle - 5k run.
> 
> ...


Did you get any reply to your question. I would like to learn from the responses you got if any that is.


----------



## cougie uk (18 Nov 2021)

I don't think we've seen those posters since. 

You could try looking up results for duathlons but they're often very rough distances. It's hard to get a bike and run legs precise.

I'd not sweat it though - there will be people of all standards there from people who win races to people who just want to finish.

They're good fun.


----------

